# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Copëza

## nimf

kjo teme eshte per te gjithe.  kush te doje mund te shkruaj copeza nga jeta e tyre. 

so, do filloja programin e javes qe vjen, por s'mundesha dot.  dal perjashta, dikush ka vene nje lines nate ke dera e hyrjes.  i paster!!! kishte te shkruajtur: have a nice summer.  po e lexoja, kur kalon nje makine.  tani kujtojne se e vura une aty.  dreq o pune, kshu eshte kur lexon andej ktej.  heren tjeter qe shof nje lines var ke dera do e injoroj.  pastaj ulem ke shkallet perjashta.  nje makine parkuar aty, gjysem erresire, robt duke u puth, prek.  une i shof, edhe kujtoj heren e pare qe u puthpreka me nje cun.  weird, such a coldish feeling i had.

thashe po kthehem ke programi, po shif ti ku perfundova prap.
e premte e dhjamosur,

----------


## Ani

me duket se te njof!!  :shkelje syri:  ta degjova zerin prandaj. me shkrive vajze!!

----------


## nitROSHI

Sot Lorna u nis per ne Rusi.
Nul kishte harruar te merrte me vete azgje, bile as te mbathurat ngjyre portokalli, qe i vesh vetem atehere kur ka nevoje per fat.
Maksimi i dashuri i saj i heshtur si stol spitali i kishte prere floket e gjata e kjo me ngjalli me shume trsishtim.
Emilia me dha edhe sot nje birre, pastaj iku edhe ajo.


Neser jam pushim!!!

----------


## Henri

sot eshte nje mengjes i bukur. Ora tre dhe dielli u zhyt mes reve si i dehuri ne te vjellat e tij dhe e ndau mendjen qe sot do merret me tokesoret. Rrobat e bardha nuk lahen me blute, se pastaj te dalin breket si dalmations, me topa e harta bote. Me kercen mezi ne spazma nga dufi i kengeve te Elita 5 dhe dashurive te tyre te harruara. Ne ekranin e kompiuterit kane kane dale ca njolla gri pluhuri anemik. 
Zeri i asaj eshte si i nje femije. Te tjeret shohin futboll ne sfond dhe tek tuk degjohet ndonje ulerime per Juve-n. Ajo eshte 8 orë kronologjike larg, njerez te tjere jane dhe me larg. Presin ne nje internet kafe te shohin fytyren time pese vjet me te plakur. Tim gjysh mezi e mbajne patericat qe u varet siper se nuk u varet dot nga poshte, nuk e le pesha e ne te tjereve qe mund te na leje gjelle e te na ngushtoje zemrat nga malli per te. Duart i kam mbi tastjere? Jo kam kembet dhe po praktikoj "shkrimin si kembe pule" te Gjylsos, mesueses time ne klese te pare qe nuk me vinte dhjeta me yll po te shkruaja me doren e majte. Futboll luaj me kemben e majte.
Kamera nuk do te lidhet. Ma ka marre surratin frike...

----------


## katana

dhe kafja s'me ka shije.

ndoshta duhet tja filloj duhanit. duhani te jep jete! te pakten kur te dal ne oborr te shkolles do mundem te rrij me te tjeret sepse tani e pi vet. do kem dhe nje gje tjeter te perbashket me gjysmen e shkolles, me babin. Mund ta perdor duhanin si shkak per  nje pushim te vogel nga puna e re qe do kem. E keshtu njihem me mire me ato qe do punoj se na jepet mundesia te flasim  gjere e gjate tek thithim e nxjerrim tymin e cigareve. Me duhet ta mesoj shpejt qe kur te filloj punen te mos dukem si fillestare e te me merret fryma sic mu mor kur isha 8 vjec qe  fshehurazi mora cigaren e babit e thitha deri kur u nxiva blu. Sa qesharake qe do dukem; si nje tetevjecare qe pretendon se eshte nje grua qe mban nje cigare ne mes te gishtave  te holle e te gjate. Te ve nga ato thonjt fallco?

----------


## nimf

e pra ca dreqin ke.
pse vjen kur s'ke gje per te thene.  boll kohe humbim me fjale, do e humbim edhe me memeceri tani.  une e di qe ti do ti zgjidhesh gjerat -- veru njeher emrin perpara.  e di une ku te rref ty.   megjithese une te thashe 100 here qe s'te dua.  se kupton dot qe thjesht me kishte marre malli ta thoja prap.  c'te keqe ka iher.  ja po ta them prap 'te dua'.  e kaperceve prap ti?  ohu, ksaj fjale i ka rene vlera me kohe.

----------


## Ani

gjumi i mbylli kanapet. hajt mirembec, tha, me erresiren, tha. ne erresire levrijne krimba elektrike sa nga njera ane e syrit tim ne anen tjeter. dicka merr fryme a ndoshta vetem bebza e syrit tim zgjerohet qe te shohe dicka aty ku s'duket asgje. ndez driten dhe imazhi im ne pasqyre i perket dickaje qe e ka humbur te tashmen. mos u shih ne pasqyre naten se cmendesh, me tha dikush ne shqiperi. c'budallallek! c'supersticiozitet injorant! papritur me ze lemza. pasqyrimi zgjohet. nuk eshte me si tatuazh mbi pasqyre. eshte film. njeriu prek fytyren e tij dhe shpesh i duket sikur ze stinet prej beli. rrembyer zhduken bashke neper nate. megjithse e dine se ky eshte thjesht nje agim, se ora eshte tre e mengjesit dhe erresira nuk eshte vetem nate. vazhdoj te shoh veten ne pasqyre. kte rradhe e kam vendosur te fle kshtu, perpara ktij akulli ngjyre zhive. sy hapur e gozhduar drejt ne te... koha eshte mjaft e arrirre per cmenduri.

----------


## Arbushi

ka tre ore qe u zgjova mbas nje gjumit mbi 12 ore gjate te cilit pashe vetem makthe. eshte nata e trete qe shoh vetem makthe. ndihem keq. hekurosa pantallonat po nuk mu hekuroem. me mungon shoku i ngushte. nderkohe qe pres motren ne chat ca debila vine me flasin tere kulture. me behet cici po po pertoj te shkoj ta bej. mbas nje cike do shkoj te fle prape po me perpara do me duhet te bej dush edhe te rregulloj valixhet.

----------


## kulla

qe dite, dita ishte, dita vjen prape.

ti shkruajte per ate! une u ndjeva krenar kur e lexova. pa fryme! pa fryme! ti me kenaqe sot. po me te mbathurat e fatit c'***** kishte? ndonjehere me duket sikur e kam moter te vogel, e jo... ptuh t'ma besh po i tregova me ndonje gje tjeter une asaj. oh zot, do vete t'i shtrihem ne krevat. iiiiiiiiiihihihihi ca qefi! ika ika.

----------


## Henri

ti ma rrotullon shijen e saj mbi buze pa me lene as t'i marr ere. Te kam inat. Per breket e fatit nuk me tha gje, ishin te mijat... I thashe qe katermuajshin qe ka ne bark te mos e beje çupe se e dua te gjithen vetem per vete.  Ta beje ndonje tjeter si puna juaj (ata dy te tjeret po i le menjane) qe te jete pishman gjithe jeten pse nuk beri nje kercu me mire sesa pislliqe qe shurrosin ne kater te mengjesit nga dritarja...

----------


## dimegeni

me kalove prane dhe pe ne drejtim meje,i ula syte menjehere nuk doja qe ti te shihje zhgenjimin aty,bere dy metra me tutje ty kthye mendja dhe erdhe me fole.Ah sikur mos ta beje do ishte me mire se mu lidhen fjalet dhe nuk dija c'fare te te thoshja.Orbiti qe me afrove me nxorri nga situtata,me liroi dhe me dha mundesi te te flisja per dicka.Week-end,e dija shume mire qe ja kaluam per bukuri  te dy larg njeri tjetrit por qe te dy genjenim sikur linim te nenkuptomin qe po te ishim bashke do ta kishim kaluar shume me mire dhe  nuk do ishte aq i merzitshem sa kaloi.Ne fund e pashe se dicka te merziti,nuk e di mbase ai qendrimi im i ftohte por pa dashje,u largove dhe the qe do kthehesh ne ora 6:00 per te folur pak me shume.E di qe nuk do vish.Ehu c'fare te bej une,ti je me nje tjeter.

----------


## Fiori

Atehere kur u mesua pa ngrene gomari i Nastradinit vdiq, atehere kur u mesova pa gjume erdhe ti. Sot jam e gezuar, vetem se me haen qershi. Ne kete stine as ne Amerike nuk i shet njeri...50 ore.

----------


## dimegeni

me habite qe kerkove te falur pse nuk erdhe dhe doje te pije dicka me mua,u afruam te bari dhe une porosita si fillim dy b52 shot.Nje kenaqesi pashe ne fytyren tende dhe kujtove se une kisha qejf te pija shume me ty sot,por jo te thashe se ja kam premtuar nje vajze qe se njoh,u cudite por nuk pyete me dhe une per kete te kam qejf se mi lexon mendimet , kur une nuk dua te flas me ti ndalon.Shume pakenaqesi kishe nga jeta per momentin dhe me pyete ke te zgjidhje punen apo te dashurin.C'fare mendon ti me pyete?Shume gjera mu kujtuan dhe mua ne ato caste dhe sidomos nata e fundit qe ishim bashke,atehere vetem une dhe ti ekzistonim , cdo gje ishte e fresket dhe donte vetem te konsumohej,une te shikoja si vajzen me te bukur dhe ti me shifje si djali me i bukur por kur erdhi mengjesi dhe une kisha 5 minuta qe te veshtroja mua me dukej se freskia jote kishte ikur dhe me dukeshe si "gjyshe",kur u zgjove dhe me pe per disa momente,syte e tu shprehnin te njejten gje dhe une te dukesha si "gjysh",aq sa ma bere fiksim se kisha nje pasqyre aty dhe doja ta thyeja kur mesova se ishte me mire te levizja krevatin se pasqyra nuk me kishte faj.
Levizja e gotes tende me beri te kthehem aty dhe nuk te dhashe pergjigje c'fare mendoja se po te zgjedhesh punen mund te me duhet ta leviz prape krevatin por tani me pelqen vetja dhe nuk dua te rrezikoj prape.
Po mendon per ate mengjesin me pyete.
Sa inat te mora,nuk doja qe kete rradhe ta kuptoje po nejse le t'ja leme takimit qe kemi javes tjeter c'do gje.

----------


## nimf

deri ketu erdhi aroma e djerses...
dje po flisja me nje goce.  ene po me thoshte sa makabre edhe thate ishte jeta pa nje cun.  edhe se pretendimet po i rriteshin nga dita ne dite.  degjoja ate edhe ndihesha mire.  kaq me lejohet mua te meditoj sonte - kam shume gjera per te bere.
kesaj i thone te meditosh nga halli.

----------


## liliella

copeza. 

me kish ndodhur disa here qe copat e letrave ti zhubravisja ne grusht . tek paloseshin ne forme te crregullt dhe tejkalonin masen e grushit i perplasja per dyshemeje dhe me kembe i shtypja. u qendroja siper derisa majat e gishtave perseri preknin cimenton e ftohte . letrat qulloseshin poshte mollezave dhe krijonin nje petull te sheshte . cepet me shponin si te ishin gjembat e nje kaktusi . po inati nuk me linte qe te ndjeja dhimbjen shpuese. inat pa-aftesie.

po cdo kaktus ka mish poshte atyre gjembave . dhe letrat e mia filluan te kullonin. shkronjat pikonin nje nga nje mbi dysheme. 
b
a
c
d,t , g , h
k,p,q,f,x,

lundronin aty si ne nej pellg shkronjash dhe fjalet e mia . nuk u pendova fare. biles isha e kenaqur qe i shihja aty te perhapura neper mes gishtrinjve . nje ankth dhe frike me hypi . shkronjat do te humbisnin ne putrat e maces time. LE MJAU filloi te lepinte gishtat dhe megjitheto dhe shkronjat. 

LE MJAU nuk mjaullin me. ajo tashme ka zoteruar shqipen. me flet me fjale perkedhelse , me fjale dashurie te humbur, me fjale inati . 

UNE MJAULLIS dhe lepij gishtat e putrave.  :maci:

----------


## sajda

Pse me mer ne telefon pikerisht kur mua me esht mbushur mendja se te kam harruar? Me ler ta genjej veten time dhe pak , mbase do filloj ti besoj aq shume sa tingellimi i zerit tend s'do te kete me asnje fuqi mbi mua. Akoma e kam mesazhin tend ne cellularin tim. E degjoj sa here qe kam nevoj te te marr ne telefon, te pakten me duket sikur po flas me ty. Ti tingellon kaq bukur kur perpiqesh te lesh mesazhe, tingellon kaq mosperfilles megjithse ne te dy e dime shume mire qe ti mezi prisje te me merrje ne telefon. I urrej lojrat !!!

----------


## dimegeni

...nga erresira per ne bardhesi

----------


## bloom

dje  me  tha faleminderit  qe i dhashe  kurajon  qe  t'i  shprehte  dashurine  asaj....  sepse  pa  fjalet  e mija  nuk  do  t'ja  thoshte kurre.... 
dhe  une mbeta  me nje  buzeqeshje  te  pezmatuar  nen  buze..  cigarja  qe  vazhdonte  te  digjej... dhe  birra  qe po  ngrohej... mgja  me  mjaftoi  te  shihja  syte   e  tij  qe  shndritnin... dhe une nuk u  ndjeva me  aq e  trishtuar....
tani  nuk  e  di si ndihem....  ndoshta  vetem... ndoshta  nje  budallacke qe  i  jep  nje  shqelm  gjithshkaje  te  bukur  qe i del  para...sa  idiote...

----------


## tironce85al

pershendtje te gjitheve

ZHDUKJE NE PAFUNDESI....

Ika u largova nga vendi im duke lene pas kaq shume enderra femierije te paplotesuara. U largova  nga ai vend ku kisha thurur aq shume enderra femierije qe nuk u realizuan. Nuk di se si por ishin te asja femierije qe iku per mos u kthyer me kurre. Iku u largua duke I perpire ne ate gojen e saj te madhe qe u mbyll per mos u hapur me. Dhe une ika nga vendi im duke mos mundur te bej asgje per ate vend te adhuruar ika dhe e lashe ashtu sic me lane edhe mua enderrat e mia qe u zhduken ne pafundesi..

----------


## prettyshkodrane

Ehhhh po ndihem kaq e vetme dhe kot sonte
sa po e kuptoj sa te nevojshme e kam pranine tende
KA raste qe behem si bishe vetem se dua te te kem prane
dhe te mundem te mbeshtes koken tek ti si njehere e nje kohe
po e di se ti je i pafuqishem te kuptosh deri ne fund zemren  time
Sepse sikur te hysh ne skutat me te errta aty do te gjesh shume gjera qe skishe me e imagjinu se tek une do ekzistonin....ti ndoshta me ke menduar si shume te eger ose si nje femen pa ndjenia,por jo  i dashur je gabim............
Ka raste qe ato dalin ne pah kaq shume,po njerezit qe kam afer jane te verbuar edhe smunden ti shohin......
Shume shpesh ndihem bosh,dhe se njof vetveten,por sa mendoj diku larg aty ku je ti e di se cfare mbizoteron tek une....edhe arrij te them qe ti me ke ndryshuar......me ke erresuar arsyen te mendoj si duhet edhe te veproj si duhet......

----------

